# Bucks Offer Full MLE Deal to Etan Thomas



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

$37-39 Million Over 6 Years ...

However, even if Etan has interest, it might be a moot point because of this: "Wizards GM Ernie Grunfeld told Insider on Friday that while he hadn't heard of an offer to Thomas, Washington likely would match any offer."


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I like Thomas and all but I'd much rather split the MLE between Mike James and Chris Mihm and go with a young trio at C in Zaza, Chris, and Dan.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> I like Thomas and all but I'd much rather split the MLE between Mike James and Chris Mihm and go with a young trio at C in Zaza, Chris, and Dan.


I agree with that. We've had a thread going on the Wizards board since this morning, and most of us aren't exactly jumping for joy at the prospect of bringing Etan back at the listed price. He's a very solid player, but that's for $3-4 million a year, not the $6.2 million he'd be making off this deal.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

lololololol...

Wow, everyone's getting paid..

Why can't I get a MLE deal?


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> lololololol...
> 
> Wow, everyone's getting paid..
> ...


Because your jumper sucks and you have no vert.

Etan is a good rebounder, he'd fit because Terry would give him an opprotunity like he gave Skinner, and Etan would put up career numbers.


----------



## zzz123steve (Jun 25, 2004)

I like the Mihm idea. Where is Keon Clark in all of this? I think Washington will wait the full 15 days, match, and screw milwaukee out of some good talent still available.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Washington Times: Source Says Wizards Won't Match



> Washington Wizards restricted free agent Etan Thomas will visit the Milwaukee Bucks today and could be offered a contract that, <b>according to a source with knowledge of the situation, the Wizards would be unwilling to match.</b>
> <hr>The source said the Wizards and Thomas' representatives have had preliminary discussions concerning <b>a deal in the neighborhood of $16 million over the next four seasons.</b> However, according to the source, that number falls short of what Milwaukee is considering offering.
> <hr>Last season Thomas made $3.043 million with the Wizards and if they don't re-sign him the team could have $8 million to $9 million to pursue free agents the rest of the summer.


Copy and paste of what I just posted on the Wizards board. I'm not taking an anonymous source to be fact, but until I hear otherwise, I'd guess the Bucks will probably be able to land Etan with their offer.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

just sign szewczyk.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Sign someone. I think Chris Mihm is a great fit because he wasn't the 6th overall pick a few years ago for nothing. Mike James is a restricted free agent so I don't know what he is doing. Until the Pistons get a backup PG I wouldn't count them out of the James race unless they go after Hunter instead.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> I like Thomas and all but I'd much rather split the MLE between Mike James and Chris Mihm and go with a young trio at C in Zaza, Chris, and Dan.


Washington could match that, and still use their MLE. They have his bird rights.

-Petey


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Washington could match that, and still use their MLE. They have his bird rights.
> ...


I know, I was saying that the Bucks should go after Mihm and James with the MLE.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

what's with you and mihm??
he sucks he couldn't play for the absolutly pathetic Celtics and you want him on your team???

James is ok tho...


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

He isn't that bad. He is still young and can still improve. Also he would fit in with Pachulia and Gadzuric and make a 3 headed monster at C. Mike James fits perfectly on the Bucks, if you watched him against the Bucks in the 1st round of the playoffs he was hustling and playing great D which fits what TJ does perfectly.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

but mihm is restricted so he wont be cheap. i think hes not worth it. better sign etan and szewczyk (for the minimum)


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> but mihm is restricted so he wont be cheap. i think hes not worth it. better sign etan and szewczyk (for the minimum)


Why would the Celtics match it when they re-signed Blount plus LaFrentz should come back. Also Etan is getting a worse contract than what Chris would get.


----------

